# Greenup Report



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hit the dam today, water was off the top walk and just a few inches above the lower one. Water was MOVING around the walk. Fished along that stretch with no luck at all, moved to KY side with no luck either. Fished for saugeye and hybrids/white bass.....used the usual jigs, bucktails, swimbaits, spoons, etc... fished several hours and only ended up with 2 cigars(small saugeye) Very windy today! River is starting to look a lot better though!


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the report.It should be in a little better shape by Monday.What did the small sauger hit on?
Jake


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Looking to head down and do a little fishing this weekend if everything works out. Heading down to visit some old college friends and while I'm there I wouldn't be able to forgive myself if I don't wet a line. I'm thinking friday morning maybe a little on saturday. Looking to get into some eye's. Might even try to keep a few for a good meal. Anybody wanting to join up feel free to pm me, i'll be fishing alone more than likely. Only way I won't fish is if it is raining.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

caught the small eyes on a small white curly tail jig(2in I think), was desperate at that point...trying for some small white bass or even a skip....


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Also, I have question for you veterans. I have heard different things about the dam concerning the locks or what not...whether certain ones are open or not...if certain locks are open the fishing is better/worse. I know yesterday the closest one had to be open because it was MOVING near the wall..now I know it moves pretty good all the time and I have fished here many many times, but yesterday was worse. QUESTION: how can you tell which ones are open(once there/online?) and what is the best for fishing. THANKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

jkeeney20 said:


> caught the small eyes on a small white curly tail jig




At the dam I catch more fish on that lure than any other.... except I use the 3" with a 1/4 - 3/8 oz. jig (depending on current)


----------



## dustin weiher (Jan 24, 2008)

I fished the dam last saturday and the river was up alot didn't catch one fish and went to both sides. I was using a white curly tail jig but i also tried three or four different colors too. If you have any edvice for me i would really appriciate it. I think i might hit greenbo tommorow they say that they are catching some big bass about 12 to 20 feet deep. 
My buudy went out there a week ago and caught two 5lb large mouth and a whopping 6lb smallmouth. Didn't beleave it until i saw pictures.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I fished the dam for a good while while I was down there for college. If I wasn't studying, in class, or have something going on I was there. The lures I had my best luck on are still the classic patterns, pink or red jighead (1/4-3/8oz) and a chartruese grub. Had good days on white, pink, black w/red tails, and even orange. Also found that super flukes and minnow baits around 2" on a jighead were great at times and other times spoons or deep divers. If you're not on the bottom you will not catch fish. Lightest jighead possible to feel the bottom and fish the drift. Any area where the bottom changes you will find you most fish stacked up on schools of baitfish. When the sun first comes up the fishing is at its best. Pulled much more of quality stringers the earlier I could get there. In my opinion there are 4 spots that produce the best in all weather patterns and I will be out there for sure this weekend. PM if you want to join up, I'm planning on hitting the river sometime on saturday and possibly on sunday, depending on how bad my hangover is.


----------



## dustin weiher (Jan 24, 2008)

sounds good to me i am going to be there this saturday probably from early until mid evening. So i will proably see ya down there thank you for the info on that it helps out alot


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Good luck at the dam but save a few for me for Monday.
Jake


----------

